# Poly-Filter



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

I just got a poly-filter pad for my 29G. I have kept shrimp in the past, and they tended to die off with water changes. I have ghost shrimp in the 29G, so I got the poly-filter to remove copper from our pipes. Should I put it in the (new) water before a water change? If so, how long? I was also thinking that I could possibly just keep in in my filter. Would it remove copper fast enough after a (35%) WC to prevent damage to the shrimp? Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not sure about the filter pad, but I believe there's also a product out there called CopperSafe you might want to look into.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I was unaware that poly pads remove copper but they do indeed claim to!If yours is actually removing copper/or copper slats it should turn blue.
If it does change color and you are actually dealing with copper Sea Chem makes Cuprisorb,a synthetic resin aimed speecifically towards removing copper.
The manufacturer claims the pad is effective at medicine(copper) removal so I would just keep it the filter till it is exhausted(that's when it will turn blue).Poly Filter
Seachem. CupriSorb


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Polyfilter does indeed remove copper along with other impurities...

Pad color indicates what's being removed:

Blue = Copper
Red = Iron
Green = Free Copper ions
Brown = Normal organic load
Black = Heavy organic load


Coppersafe is a cheleted copper treatment for Ich.


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

I put some new water in after 1 day of being poly-filtered. The shrimp are fine, but it was only a bit oof water for evaporation. I then moved the poly-filter to the aquarium with 2 spare 10 gallon filter s. After 2 days, it is already brownish. I assume that this is organic material and tannins (I have a few pieces of driftwood). Is it supposed to work that fast?

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah, I was looking at seachem cuprisorb too. I picked the poly-filter to start because drs foster and smith and petsmart don't carry copper tests or cuprisorb.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They are very efficient,so yea if you're has any "stuff" in it they will get used up pretty quick.If it is just brown/black(organic)you could try to rinse it,but you will probly need to spry it good(like with a hose).


----------

